# What color? (3)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color and pattern is he (or she)?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Brick Red, Red or maybe RR?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Timber said:


> Brick Red, Red or maybe RR?


It has 2 white tail feathers, if tells you anything.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

i say recessive red.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The bird is a recessive red carring white, which may well be carring the gene for Migrational White or Directional White. What this means is the bird will molt out the red feathers and become more white. I have a few in my loft.* .. GEORGE


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

george simon said:


> *The bird is a recessive red carring white, which may well be carring the gene for Migrational White or Directional White. What this means is the bird will molt out the red feathers and become more white. I have a few in my loft.* .. GEORGE


Aww. I've been looking around for RR that stays red and that just killed it! Haha 

She still squeaks too..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It may stay red. Is a recessive red as said


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Aww. I've been looking around for RR that stays red and that just killed it! Haha
> 
> She still squeaks too..


Ive been working on this also in my homers. I cant seem to get rid of that ugly white! Good luck


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Recessive red. Maybe undergrizzle. Probably dominant white tail (one of the pied genes).


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Here you go, sorry for the wait.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

*BUMP*

Does the white on the feathers have any specific meaning of it's future color?


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> Does the white on the feathers have any specific meaning of it's future color?


As this bird ages it will most likely moult in alot more white. Most of my recessive red homers have done this. Ive got two reds mated that show no white but it still shows up in their offspring. Im currently trying to breed this out with very little success. Your bird does have minimal white showing so it could be a good start, have to see what it looks like after the moult.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Creek13 said:


> As this bird ages it will most likely moult in alot more white. Most of my recessive red homers have done this. Ive got two reds mated that show no white but it still shows up in their offspring. Im currently trying to breed this out with very little success. Your bird does have minimal white showing so it could be a good start, have to see what it looks like after the moult.


Sounds good to me. Thanks for the reply Creek13. Hopefully it stays red but it doesnt matter much.

Gee, is it me or "full/solid" RR is hard to find?..


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

It is out there, and it would be alot easier to start with rr parents that are already throwing solid red young. But in my case, im also breeding for homing ability. The reds i have are already great flyers, so to keep that in tact, i cant just cross to any bird that will improve my red, the cross also has to be a good flyer. It takes alot of testing, time and patience.


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

same with me, its hard to find a solid RR, I always end up with unimproved RR 



TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Gee, is it me or "full/solid" RR is hard to find?..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I wonder if the "old time believe" of Recessive red on Black spread is the best for consistency, Maybe the spread gene has the ability to supress the mottling to some extent.

I have seen a lot of rec red west of Englands and rollers of great quality colour wise and the majority seem to be spread underneath as proved when they are paired to non recessive red birds. I have no scientific proof of this theory but If I get rec red into my thief pouters one day I will be putting it over my blue spreads and ash reds separately to determine what I believe to be the most consistent base colour. 

I would be interested to hear others progress too and maybe any modifiers they believe have helped achieve what they are aiming for.


----------

